

Google Glass app identifies you by your fashion sense - wcoenen
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729075.600-google-glass-app-identifies-you-by-your-fashion-sense.html

======
enemtin
I would love to see how this pans out with someone who has completely
unpredictable style...

